# Simple Nail Art Design Trends to Try



## TheMake-up (Aug 13, 2011)

​  ​ Inspiration doesn't come easy, therefore take a closer peek at the following simple nail art design trends to try. Wow your friends and admirers with these glam manicure options and use only the 'it'-est nail polish formulas to guarantee the success of your beauty session.
The newest manicure tendencies challenge you to a fabulous creative project. Those who feel like launching their nail artist career will have the chance to learn from the aspiring pros as Cristina from Let Them Have Polish.

This tutorial blog can definitely show you how to pull off the most inspiring looks. The following simple nail art design trends to try can furnish you with a wide repertoire of alternatives to experiment with. Play with prints and patterns along with an unlimited color palette and make sure you're using a properly equipped manicure kit as the secret to ultimate success.



​ 
Gone are the days of mono-chromatic manicure designs, especially if you're lusting after versatility. Fusing the different vibrant or matte hues into a complex composition is the best means to stand out from the crowd. Make a real style manifesto with your perfectly polished nails that complement your modern look. Drop a closer glimpse at the lovely options envisioned by this beauty blogger, who knows how to line up a multitude of nail designs that catch the eyes of all fashionistas. Raid the local store for nail polish collections that include your fave colors. Purchase a few of the universally-flattering shades that can be used in zillion manicure styles.

Don't forget about the eye-popping effect of oh-so-popular patterns and prints. Floral, polka dot, lace and skull designs are the perfect accessories to complete your manicure with. Stick to simple designs if you wish to improve your basic nail painting skills. On the other hand, if you want to put your handiness and creativity to a fab test, opt for more complicated and complex alternatives. Choose according to your preferences and don't forget to prep the canvas for the perfect manicure with a deep conditioning nail care session.


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought some rio nail art pens a few years back and they are pretty easy to use! Zebra print is easiest, I did these with them - 



 



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rio-Professional-Nail-Kits-Brushes/dp/B000R56P7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1313321931&amp;sr=8-1


----------



## TheMake-up (Aug 14, 2011)

You can try some styles here: *Nail Art*


----------

